# Trainers in Houston/surrounding area?



## mkmoritz (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi,

I'd like to eventually show my V. Right now he's 5 months, so I feel like it's a good time to put him in some intense training.

Can anyone suggest an obedience school or boarding school in the Houston or surrounding areas?

Thank you


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Rose is in the Houston area, and has tons of experience on handling sporting dogs in the show ring. She did (may still) have small group classes for people wanting to compete with their own dogs, and should be able to help you evaluate your pup. 
http://jenvyshowhandling.webs.com/


----------

